# Silent Film search



## twassel (Feb 20, 2006)

There are many search terms available on the Tivo, but one I'd like to see added is for silent movies. They are rarely on, but film buffs love to catch some of these oldies, generally classics. There doesn't seem to be a way to search for them currently.


----------



## BobB (Aug 26, 2002)

You could try creating a non-recording wishlist for movies with the keyword "silent." You'll collect a lot of irrelevant films that happen to have the word in their title or description, but you should also pick up all the actual silent films out there. Check it once a week or so and select the real ones for recording.


----------



## wml1950 (Dec 25, 2006)

Do a keywork wishlist with 191*, 192*, 1930, and 1931 are part of the same singular wishlist. Also include movies as a category in this same wishlist. This will search for all movies from the years 1910 through 1931. This is almost all silent movies except one or two of Chaplin's (ex. Modern Times). You can also do separate wishlists for other famous silent film directors/actors such as Chaplin, Keaton, and LLoyd. Can you hear a tree fall in a silent movie?


----------



## twassel (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions. I had already figured out BobB's suggestion; if I pair it with wml's, it might work perfectly. I'll try them.


----------

